# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Proxy εν λειτουργιά

## range

Καλήμερα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω υπαρχει κάποιος proxy εν λειτουργιά;

----------


## geolos

Τι θελεις να κανεις;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## range

Θέλω να δώσω λίγο ίντερνετ μέσω proxy σε ένα πελάτη μου

----------


## geolos

> Θέλω να δώσω λίγο ίντερνετ μέσω proxy σε ένα πελάτη μου


Καλημέρα,

εαν θες να δώσεις internet σε κάποιο πελάτη σου τότε πρέπει να σετάρεις τον δικό σου router. Εγώ το έχω πετύχει με EoIP tunneling (χρειάζεται παραμετροποίηση σε εσένα & τον πελάτη – ίσως να υπάρχει και ποιο εύκολος τρόπος).

Εάν θες ο πελάτης σου να χρησιμοποιήσει υπηρεσία 3ου μέσω εσένα (για να πάρει internet) μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις είτε μέσω απευθείας proxy που λες (δε γνωρίζω κάποιον) ή μέσω VPN -> https://wind.awmn.net/?page=services με κατηγορία ‘VPN (awmn-to-internet)’. 

ΜΦΧ,
Χρήστος

----------


## Space

10.2.152.1
νομίζω πως είναι ακόμα up.


10.2.152.1:3128 και ναι δουλέυει!!!!!!  ::

----------


## range

Thanks  ::

----------


## Maiden6610

> 10.2.152.1
> νομίζω πως είναι ακόμα up.
> 
> 
> 10.2.152.1:3128 και ναι δουλέυει!!!!!!


Σταματα να μοιραζεις το Ιντερνετ μου απο εδω και απο εκει
ευτυχως εχω βρει και εναλαχτηκο παροχο!! χαχα!

----------


## range

Άμα δούμε ότι υπαρχει μεγάλο trafic θα το διακοψω  ::

----------


## Space

xaaxxa

αστον να λεει Range..

το θεμα ειναι να μην leecharei ο φιλος.

----------


## Maiden6610

Range σκιστο no problem εξαλου ολη μερα λειπουμε, ας ειναι καλα ο Κωστακης! χαχα!

----------


## range

::

----------


## themaxx

Δες εάν σου δουλεύει το 10.14.138.254 8080 awmn/awmn

----------

